# Anyone seen this strange thing?



## Christie_ZXR (16 Feb 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-Aqua ... 519d6b0b5a

Just been doing a spot of shopping    and I came across this gizmo. Never seen one before. I'm just so confused! How could something like that possibly work??  :? 

(I think the answer may well be "it doesn't"    but I'm open to the possibility!)


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Feb 2012)

Haven't a clue what that is ...wonder how it works ?
Kris


----------



## scifficus (17 Feb 2012)

It's a simple co2 generator based on electrolysis. 



> In chemistry and manufacturing, electrolysis is a method of using a direct electric current (DC) to drive an otherwise non-spontaneous chemical reaction. Electrolysis is commercially highly important as a stage in the separation of elements from naturally occurring sources such as ores using an electrolytic cell.



But the efficiency is low.


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Feb 2012)

Doesnt electrolysis just split water into hydrogen and oxygen ? So in that case where does the CO2 come from? 
Also, I wouldn't wouldn't want an aquarium that was bubbling with H gas, what is somebody lit a ciggy or a candle... 

BOOM.
lol.


----------



## sWozzAres (17 Feb 2012)

It comes with a plate made from carbon that fizzes away. Ugly thing to have in the tank!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (17 Feb 2012)

So it actually works? Just not too well. How wierd. 

What will they think of next?!


----------



## gmartins (17 Feb 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Doesnt electrolysis just split water into hydrogen and oxygen ?



I think that electrolysis is a general term not restricted to separating the H and O of water.

-lysis means separation, breaking, cleavage
electro refers to the method used in this case using electricity.

So there is no mention of it being restricted to water (H2O).

Don't know about its efficiency for our needs... probably not so good.

GM


----------



## scifficus (17 Feb 2012)

Exactly gmartins. Well said.

This thing is used in industry a long time ago. Nothing new.

Those from SERA have a gizmo like that. A few aquaristic friends tried, despite my advice to not and after a long strugle they achieved .... nothing. A simple co2 yeast generator make some magic compare to that .


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Feb 2012)

Sorry guys, I do understand chemistry - I was just under the impression that this was placed into water (in which case if there was an anode and cathode present - there would definitely be production of both the gases. Or am I totally wrong about the placement of the "magic black box" LOL.
But I'm still lost as to how this contraption works? Anyone wanna fill me in?


----------



## fish bait (18 Feb 2012)

Hi just googled and came up with this I think its the same thing http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/gener ... rator.html don't know if it helps but it mite be worth a look.

     Regards Jeff


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2012)

These have been around for years. Most reports are negative.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... CO2-System


----------

